# Wertverlust durch Probefahrt? (Rückgaberecht)



## prozesswissen (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Canyon Bike Fahrer,

zur Zeit bin ich am überlegen, ein MTB bei Canyon zu bestellen. Und beim durchlesen der AGB, ich auf folgenden Satz aufmerksam geworden:

*"Sie müssen für einen etwaigen Wertverlust der Waren nur aufkommen, wenn dieser Wertverlust auf
einen zur Prüfung der Beschaffenheit, Eigenschaften und Funktionsweise der Waren nicht notwendigen Umgang mit ihnen zurückzuführen ist."*

https://www.canyon.com/shop/attachments/revocation/WIDERRUFSBELEHRUNG_DE.pdf

Diese AGB Klausel kann ich ja verstehen, aber mich würde jetzt interessieren, wie es aussieht, wenn ich eine kleine Probefahrt (10-20km Tour) mit dem MTB absolviere, ohne Beschädigungen zu verursachen und das Bike dann doch umtauschen möchte, weil es mir nicht gefällt?

Muss ich dann z. B. für neue Reifen aufkommen? Oder wie verhält sich Canyon bei Nichtgefallen?

Die Problematik ist einfach die, dass man nirgendwo ein Fahrrad erst mal anständig Probefahren kann, bei den Händlern vor Ort beschränkt sich die Probefahrt meist nur auf einem kleinen Parkplatz, auf dem man ein paar Runden drehen kann und das ist nicht ausreichend. Deshalb ist ein Direktversender vielleicht doch die bessere Wahl (Rückgaberecht).  

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Umtausch eines Canyon Bike, nach einer Probefahrt?

Ich würde mich über ein paar Antworten freuen.


----------



## nivekx (18. Mai 2016)

Ich habe zwar keine direkte Erfahrung mit der Rückgabe aber ich habe bevor ich mir mein Canyon bestellt habe telefonisch nachgefragt wie es mit dem Thema Rückgabe + Probefahrt aussieht. Der Herr am Telefon hat gesagt, es wäre kein Problem eine Probefahrt von 1-2km zu machen und das Rad dann bei nicht gefallen wieder zurück zu schicken, vorrausgetzt es wurde nichts beschädigt. Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass da ein paar Kilometer mehr auch nichts ausmachen werden ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bimmer1980 (19. Mai 2016)

Aus eigener Erfahrung mit YT kann ich nur davon abraten. Sobald man erkennen kann dass das Bike gefahren wurde, wirst du nicht den vollen Kaufpreis zurück bekommen. Die müssen das Bike als "Neu" verkaufen können.


----------



## cristox (19. Mai 2016)

Nachdem ich mein bike nach 20 km Probefahrt geputzt hatte, sah es wieder aus wie neu...


----------



## PaddyKN (19. Mai 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mein bike nach 20 km Probefahrt geputzt hatte, sah es wieder aus wie neu...


 

ist es aber nicht


----------



## filiale (19. Mai 2016)

wenn du es wieder in den neuzustand bekommst ist es kein problem.damit meine ich die optik bzgl. putzen.daher würde ich nur auf teer bei trockener strasse fahren.keine vollbremsung und alles schonen.auch die schaltung schonen.


----------



## gamble (19. Mai 2016)

Knackpunkt ist doch ganz einfach, dass kein Kunde ein "bereits gebrauchtes" Neurad haben möchte. Da würde ich mir als Versender auch einen finanziellen Ausgleich bei Rückgabe vorbehalten. Vereinzelnd bieten Versender daher auch die Möglichkeit an, vorab gezielt ein Rad zur Probefahrt zu versenden. Die Kosten dafür werden dann bei einem Neukauf verrrechnet. Bei Canyon ist mir das allerdings nicht bekannt.


----------



## Canyon_Support (19. Mai 2016)

prozesswissen schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Canyon Bike Fahrer,
> 
> zur Zeit bin ich am überlegen, ein MTB bei Canyon zu bestellen. Und beim durchlesen der AGB, ich auf folgenden Satz aufmerksam geworden:
> 
> ...




Hallo @prozesswissen 

grundsätzlich ist es angedacht, dass du das Bike aufbaust und dann auf der Straße vor deinem Haus oder einem Parkplatz gucken kannst, ob die Größe passt und ob du das Bike so einstellen kannst, dass du vernünftig auf dem Rad sitzt. Solltest du dabei feststellen, dass die Größe nicht passt oder du merkst, dass du das Bike nicht auf deinen Fit einstellen kannst, dann kannst du uns das Bike gerne wieder zurückschicken und den Kaufbetrag erstattet bekommen oder gegen ein Bike in der richtigen Größe auswechseln. 

Wie bereits in den AGBs oben erwähnt, prüfen wir zurückgesandte Bikes natürlich auf etwaige Beschädigungen oder Nutzungsspuren. Sollten diese nur kosmetischer Natur sein und keinen Wertverlust am Rad darstellen, erstatten wir dir selbstverständlich den Kaufbetrag wieder zurück, solltest du das wünschen.

Solltest du noch weitere Fragen haben, schreib uns doch einfach kurz direkt an oder melde dich über unseren Chat oder telefonisch in unserem Servicecenter. Meine Kollegen dort helfen dir gerne weiter und können dir weitere Fragen beantworten.

Viele Grüße
Georg


----------



## prozesswissen (19. Mai 2016)

Hallo allerseits,

vielen Dank für die Antworten und nochmal einen besonderen Dank an Georg vom Canyon Support, für die ausführliche Antwort. Damit sind meine Bedenken hinsichtlich einer kleinen Testfahrt ausgeräumt. So kann ich dann in Ruhe nach dem Zusammenbau testen, ob das Fahrrad überhaupt etwas für mich ist.

Viele Grüße


----------



## bimmer1980 (19. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden. Probefahrt ist nicht gleich: "gucken ob die Größe passt"

Hinterlässt du Spuren durch Bremsen, Schalten, Fahren, wirst du sicher dafür zahlen.


----------



## cristox (20. Mai 2016)

Solche Spuren sind dann aber kosmetischer Natur.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PaddyKN (20. Mai 2016)

Also wenn das Bike nicht mehr aussieht wie neu und ungefahren, dann wirds wohl auch was kosten. Macht auch wenig Sinn die Bremsen einzufahren wenn man sich nur mal bzgl. Rahmengrösse überzeugen möchte.


----------



## bimmer1980 (20. Mai 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Solche Spuren sind dann aber kosmetischer Natur.



Naja, müsst ihr selber wissen. Ich musste mein Lehrgeld für höchstens 200 meter Probefahrt zahlen. Wenn ihr das bei 20km nicht müsst, dann lasst ruhig krachen. 

Vllt. ist es Canyon ja auch egal wenn sie das Bike nicht mehr als "neu" verkaufen können. YT war es das nicht. Das Bike kommt in den Outlet, weil man sehen konnte (Reifen, Bremsscheiben, Ritzel, Kettenrad) dass es schonmal gefahren wurde und das sieht der Kunde auch. Da kann sich Canyon nur mit einer Probefahrt des Mechanikers herausreden. Wer weiß? Vllt. handhaben die das sogar so.


----------



## fone (20. Mai 2016)

Eine Tour ist garantiert nicht gemeint. Du darfst draußen rollen - die Lauffläche der Reifen darf schmutzig werden.
Bei 20km Probefahrt gibts vielleicht auch schon den einen oder anderen kleinen Kratzer im Lack. Z. B. am Unterrohr durch Split oder so.
Ist ja kein Vorführbike wie beim Händler im Laden.


----------



## cristox (20. Mai 2016)

Bei wem liegt dann die Beweislast?
Mein Innenhof ist dreckiger als mancher Wald.
Und die Lackplatzer waren schon.
Rein hypothetisch...

Sowas hat natürlich auch mit Anstand zu tun.


----------



## bimmer1980 (20. Mai 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Bei wem liegt dann die Beweislast?
> Mein Innenhof ist dreckiger als mancher Wald.
> Und die Lackplatzer waren schon.
> Rein hypothetisch...
> ...



Du wirst per Vorkasse bezahlt haben, dann ist die Frage wie lange du auf dein Geld warten willst. Beweislast hin oder her...

Mein Hof ist zu dem Zeitpunkt (Jahresanfang) auch dreckig gewesen. 

Wie gesagt, um Ärger zu vermeiden, würde ich auf dem Bike am Besten nur in der Wohnung probesitzen/stehen. Höchstens auf einer sauberen Asphaltstraße.


----------



## fone (20. Mai 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> Bei wem liegt dann die Beweislast?
> Mein Innenhof ist dreckiger als mancher Wald.
> Und die Lackplatzer waren schon.
> Rein hypothetisch...



Schaut das Rad nicht mehr fabrikneu aus, zahlst du, da gibts wohl nix zu beweisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## systemgewicht (20. Mai 2016)

prozesswissen schrieb:


> . Damit sind meine Bedenken hinsichtlich einer kleinen Testfahrt ausgeräumt.





bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Probefahrt ist nicht gleich: "gucken ob die Größe passt"


Ich habe die Auskunft vom Canyon Service auch nicht gleich als Freibrief zur ausgedehnten Testfahrt verstanden.

Was ich aber überhaupt nicht verstehe ist, warum man sich hier Mutmaßungen hingibt, wenn man einfach klipp und klar denjenigen fragen kann, der der Geschäftspartner ist. (Also den Canyon-Kundenservice)


----------



## cristox (20. Mai 2016)

"Prüfen der Funktionsweise" ist aber nicht genauer definiert.
Um ein Mountainbike auf Funktion zu prüfen, brauchts einen Mountain.

Canyon schreibt:
Sollten diese nur kosmetischer Natur sein und keinen Wertverlust am Rad darstellen, erstatten wir dir selbstverständlich den Kaufbetrag wieder zurück,solltest du das wünschen.

Dreck ist kosmetisch, genauso, wie über die Kassette verteiltes Originalöl.
Abgenutzt ist nach wenigen Kilometern sicher nix.


----------



## prozesswissen (20. Mai 2016)

Meine Frage sorgt ja für reichlich Gesprächsstoff, dass hätte ich nicht erwartet. Aber es ist nun mal so, dass ich keinen vierstelligen Betrag ausgebe ohne das Produkt zu testen, anderseits kann ich natürlich auch die Hersteller verstehen die nicht den vollen Preis zurückzahlen, wenn Beschädigungen oder starke Gebrauchsspuren am Produkt sind.

Das Problem ist einfach, kein oder kaum ein Fahrradhändler bietet vernünftige Lösungen an, um ein Rad ausreichend zu testen. Um zu gucken ob einem ein Rad liegt, muss man denke ich mal ein paar Kilometer fahren und kann nicht nach 20-30 Metern auf dem Hof sagen, dass Fahrrad ist das richtige. Zumindest sehe ich das so. Klar, ich kann mir jetzt kein Downhill Bike bestellen und damit in einem Bikepark fahren und es danach wieder umtauschen aber der ein oder andere Kilometer auf Asphalt sollte gestattet sein. 

Generell gesehen hätte ich auch kein Problem damit 50-100€ für eine Probefahrt zu zahlen, wenn man dann ein Leihrad zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt, mit dem ich ein paar Stunden Unterwegs sein kann. Ich kauf doch auch kein Auto ohne eine vorherige ausgiebige Probefahrt. Im Fall von Canyon lohnt eine Fahrt nach Koblenz auch nicht wirklich, weil man die Fahrräder dort auch nur auch dem Parkplatz/Hof testen kann, wenn ich richtig informiert bin.

Die Hersteller machen es einem irgendwie nicht leicht, so empfinde ich das zumindest. In Düsseldorf/Köln gibt es auch, sowie ich das gesehen habe, kein richtiges Geschäft, dass sich auf MTB's spezialisiert hat und wo man ein Fahrrad richtig testen kann. Ich habe z.B. kaum Ahnung von der Materie und da mal eine vernünftige Beratung und Test Möglichkeit zu bekommen, scheint mir ein schwieriges Unterfangen zu sein.


----------



## bimmer1980 (20. Mai 2016)

cristox schrieb:


> "Prüfen der Funktionsweise" ist aber nicht genauer definiert.
> Um ein Mountainbike auf Funktion zu prüfen, brauchts einen Mountain.
> 
> Canyon schreibt:
> ...



Ist auch müßig. Wie ihr das handhabt ist natürlich eure Sache. Ich denke mit "Kosmetik" ist höchstens etwas Dreck, den man eben wegputzen kann, gemeint. Denn alles andere ist Wertverlust.

Ich kann nur davor warnen mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren. Die Ware muss als "Neu" weiterverkauft werden können.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. Mai 2016)

Mal Hand hoch: wer würde denn -bei vollem Preis!- ein angefahrenes Radl anstandslos akzeptieren?


----------



## PaddyKN (20. Mai 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Ist auch müßig. Wie ihr das handhabt ist natürlich eure Sache. Ich denke mit "Kosmetik" ist höchstens etwas Dreck, den man eben wegputzen kann, gemeint. Denn alles andere ist Wertverlust.
> 
> Ich kann nur davor warnen mit dem Fahrrad zu fahren. Die Ware muss als "Neu" weiterverkauft werden können.


 
Ist doch ganz einfach. Wenn ihr euch ein Fahrrad kauft und es auspackt, dann wollt ihr doch "Neuware" oder? In diesem Zustand muss das Bike halt nunmal bleiben



Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Mal Hand hoch: wer würde denn -bei vollem Preis!- ein angefahrenes Radl anstandslos akzeptieren?


 
Wollte gerade etwas ähnliches schreiben. Da würde ich gerne mal den Aufschrei lesen...


----------



## PaddyKN (20. Mai 2016)

prozesswissen schrieb:


> Ich habe z.B. kaum Ahnung von der Materie und da mal eine vernünftige Beratung und Test Möglichkeit zu bekommen, scheint mir ein schwieriges Unterfangen zu sein.


 
Aber gerade dann solltest du von reinen Online Händlern wie Canyon abstand nehmen und dir einen Händler suchen der dich anständig berät. Worauf willst du denn da bei einer Testfahrt achten, wenn dir garnicht bewusst ist, auf was man achten muss?


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Mai 2016)

Also ich kann das durch aus verstehen,ein Rad richtig zu testen. Da die Test Tage oft weit weg sind und nicht jeder die Zeit hat kann ich auch nachvollziehen, da sollten sich die Hersteller echt mal Gedanken machen.
Auch die Lösung von Propain mit den Frinds finde ich nur bedingt gut. Nicht jeder gibt dir sein Bike einfach so für eine Tour.
Wenn der Kunde schon ein paar Tausender hin legen soll sollte man sich etwas bemühen.
Macht halt nicht jeder Hersteller, leider


----------



## Canyon_Support (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,

um unsere Aussage etwas zu konkretisieren; von einer ausgedehnten Testfahrt über mehrere Kilometer im Wald etc. raten wir ab. Bau das Bike auf, fahr es auf einem Parkplatz Probe und entscheide ob du das Rad in der richtigen Größe bestellt hast und ob das Bike korrekt produziert wurde.

Allen ein angenehmes Wochenende!
Georg


----------



## prozesswissen (20. Mai 2016)

PaddyKN schrieb:


> Worauf willst du denn da bei einer Testfahrt achten, wenn dir garnicht bewusst ist, auf was man achten muss?



In erster Line, darauf das ich mich auf dem Rad (AM) wohlfühle und auch mal längere Touren fahren kann. Die Technik sollte natürlich auch nicht die schlechteste sein......

Ich bin eben auf Propain Bike's aufmerksam geworden, und habe gesehen das die dort dieses Propain Friends Programm haben, dass hört sich erst mal nicht schlecht an. Wenn jemand einen guten MTB Laden im Rheinland kennt, kann man mir gerne die Adresse geben.

Zuletzt war ich einem großen Fahrradgeschäft in Düsseldorf und der Verkäufer hatte überhaupt keine Ahnung, zumindest hatte ich den Eindruck. Man hat mir einfach das MTB (Bulls Cooperhead) in die Hand gedrückt um damit auf dem kleinen Hof mal ne Runde zu drehen und das war es, danach hat mich der Verkäufer ernsthaft gefragt, ob ich das MTB kaufen möchte. Also so etwas brauche ich dann doch nicht, da kann ich dann besser bei einem Direktversender kaufen, wenn ich schon bei einem Händler vor Ort kaufe, dann möchte eine gute Beratung und eine gescheite Probefahrt für die ich auch durch den höheren Preis bezahle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (20. Mai 2016)

Hört sich so an, als ob du wenig Ahnung hast?

Was soll der Verkäufer dir erzählen, wenn du nicht fragst? Das Copperhead3 ist ein HT, ein "Brot- und Butterrad" sozusagen...

Gescheite Probefahrt kriegst du zb bei Speci, in Köln ist der Breuers Bikebahnhof. Da kannst du auch ordentlich Probe fahren, kostet aber was, wird bei Kauf dann angerechnet. In Bonn der Bike-Discount (Radon), nach Koblenz ist der Weg dann auch nicht mehr weit 

Hol dir mal eine der Bike-Bravos und schau dir an, was dir optisch gefällt, leg dein Budget fest, aber leg dich nicht auf einzelne Ausstattungsteile fest.

grüße


----------



## bimmer1980 (20. Mai 2016)

prozesswissen schrieb:


> In erster Line, darauf das ich mich auf dem Rad (AM) wohlfühle und auch mal längere Touren fahren kann. Die Technik sollte natürlich auch nicht die schlechteste sein......
> 
> Ich bin eben auf Propain Bike's aufmerksam geworden, und habe gesehen das die dort dieses Propain Friends Programm haben, dass hört sich erst mal nicht schlecht an. Wenn jemand einen guten MTB Laden im Rheinland kennt, kann man mir gerne die Adresse geben.
> 
> Zuletzt war ich einem großen Fahrradgeschäft in Düsseldorf und der Verkäufer hatte überhaupt keine Ahnung, zumindest hatte ich den Eindruck. Man hat mir einfach das MTB (Bulls Cooperhead) in die Hand gedrückt um damit auf dem kleinen Hof mal ne Runde zu drehen und das war es, danach hat mich der Verkäufer ernsthaft gefragt, ob ich das MTB kaufen möchte. Also so etwas brauche ich dann doch nicht, da kann ich dann besser bei einem Direktversender kaufen, wenn ich schon bei einem Händler vor Ort kaufe, dann möchte eine gute Beratung und eine gescheite Probefahrt für die ich auch durch den höheren Preis bezahle.



Ja ich denke auch, der Durchschnittshändler wird nicht viel helfen. Die verkaufen halt hauptsächlich andere Fahrräder. Du solltest schon zu einem Mountainbike Spezialisten gehen (und dich VORHER schlaulesen). Der kann Dir dann auch die verschiedenen Bikes für verschiedene Einsatzzwecke erklären.
Mir wollte eine Verkäuferin mal einen einen vollgefederten Leder-Oma Sattel für mein damaliges Copperhead 3 verkaufen. Sie würde den auch fahren, und der wäre sehr bequem. Ein anderer Verkäufer hatte noch nie etwas von tubeless gehört und behauptet sowas gäbe es nicht.


----------



## corsa222 (21. Mai 2016)

So wie Sun909 das geschrieben hat macht der Speci Händler hier das auch. Bei sowas ist ja auch die Ausstattungsvariante zweitrangig, da die in den wenigstens Fällen etwas an der Geometrie ändert.

Und von Frühjahr bis Herbst kann man auch einfach mal auf eines der Radfestivals gehen wo man öfters mal eine Probefahrt machen kann, teilweise sogar auf extra dafür vorgesehenen richtigen Teststrecken. Vor ein paar Wochen hatte Hibike eins, nächstes WE ist das Bike Festivel in Willingen, das Wochenende drauf ist das VeloVert Festival (Frankreich).


----------



## prozesswissen (21. Mai 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gescheite Probefahrt kriegst du zb bei Speci, in Köln ist der Breuers Bikebahnhof. Da kannst du auch ordentlich Probe fahren, kostet aber was, wird bei Kauf dann angerechnet. In Bonn der Bike-Discount (Radon), nach Koblenz ist der Weg dann auch nicht mehr weit



Ja danke für die Info, Breuers ist nicht so weit mit dem Auto und wenn man dort mal eine Probefahrt mit den Specialized Bikes absolvieren kann ist das natürlich umso besser. Beim Bike Discount u. bei Canyon sieht es ja eher schlecht mit einer gescheiten Probefahrt aber anderseits sind die 130km bis Koblenz auch nicht so extrem weit weg, über die A3 geht das eigentlich recht zügig. Zumindest könnte ich da schon mal einen Einblick bekommen und im Forum nochmal nachfragen ob das MTB für meine Zwecke geeignet ist.  

Ich recherchiere ja jetzt schon die ein oder andere Stunde im Internet und die Probefahrt Möglichkeiten sind bei den meisten Herstellern eher schlecht als recht (abgesehen von Ausnahmen (Breuers, Festivals usw.)) Aber wenn ich diverse MTB Hersteller vergleiche empfinde ich zumindest die Ausstattungen im Bezug auf das P/L Verhältnis bei Canyon als sehr gut, sofern ich das als Laie beurteilen kann.  



OT:

Zuerst wollte ich mir eigentlich ein Hardtrail kaufen aber Leo Kast von Youtube meinte mit einem Fully (AM) hätte ich später mehr Spaß, deshalb bin jetzt schon mal weg von den Hardtrails hin zu den Einsteiger Fully's weil das Einsatzgebiet doch umfassender ist und mich noch gar nicht weiß, wo die Richtung hingeht. Ich möchte höchstens 2K ausgeben weil ich auch noch alles andere an Ausstattung brauche (Helm, Rucksack, Multitool usw.) und bei Canyon gibt es 3 Bikes die mich schon mal sehr ansprechen.......


----------



## Had_to_register (22. Mai 2016)

@prozesswissen : Kann dich sehr gut verstehen, mir geht es genauso. Zwar schaue ich nach nem Rennrad, aber das Problem ist das Gleiche. Wieso die Hersteller nicht einfach je ein paar Räder pro Modell zum Test "freigeben" und pro Fahrt eine kleine Gebühr erheben - die bei Kauf verrechnet wird - leuchtet mir echt nicht ein..

@PaddyKN : Sich von Versendern fernzuhalten hilft leider auch nicht ganz. Eine zweite Marke, die ich mir angeschaut habe, ist Cube. Sagt der Händler in Köln doch tatsächlich, dass die die (Renn-)Räder [wird wohl auch der Fall sein für teure MTBs] nicht zur Probefahrt rausgeben, weil die Leute bereits mehrmals damit abgehauen sind..

@Canyon_Support : Welche Lösungsmöglichkeit sieht Canyon für solche Fälle? Ich bin ernsthaft an 'nem Bike interessiert, kann es jedoch nirgends probefahren (Parkplatz ausgenommen, sorry). Der einzige Weg scheint wohl, das Bike zu kaufen und dann mit Wertverlust zu verkaufen / an Canyon zurück zu schicken?


----------



## prozesswissen (22. Mai 2016)

Had_to_register schrieb:


> @prozesswissen : Kann dich sehr gut verstehen, mir geht es genauso. Zwar schaue ich nach nem Rennrad, aber das Problem ist das Gleiche. Wieso die Hersteller nicht einfach je ein paar Räder pro Modell zum Test "freigeben" und pro Fahrt eine kleine Gebühr erheben - die bei Kauf verrechnet wird - leuchtet mir echt nicht ein..




Das verstehe ich auch nicht! Der Kauf wird einem nicht einfach gemacht aber trotzdem machen die Fahrradhersteller einen guten Umsatz, hat irgendwie so ein bisschen Apple Style. Wie ich durch einen Tipp hier im Forum erfahren habe, bietet das z.B. "Breuers" in Köln mit _Specialized_ Bike's an, die man auch für ein paar Tage gegen Geld ausleihen kann, wenn die Probefahrt vor Ort nicht reicht.



Had_to_register schrieb:


> Welche Lösungsmöglichkeit sieht Canyon für solche Fälle?



Vielleicht die Canyon.Base auf Mallorca. Dort kann man Canyon Räder für ca. 30-40€ am Tag leihen.


----------



## Had_to_register (22. Mai 2016)

Die Produkte scheinen dann wohl eher an Leute gerichtet zu sein, die genau wissen, was sie wollen. Sehr schade, aber mal schauen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt.. 

Und wenn ich auf die Base fliege, wird der Flug mit dem Verkauf verrechnet, richtig?


----------



## sun909 (22. Mai 2016)

Gibt bei Trier auch ein Hotel, die Canyon Bikes für Touren verleihen. 

Muss den Namen mal suchen...

Grüße


----------



## sun909 (22. Mai 2016)

http://www.postkueche.de

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoPe. (22. Mai 2016)

https://www.canyon.com/experience/news/article.html?id=1515

Zwecks Rennrad-Probefahrt


----------



## onkeldueres (23. Mai 2016)

prozesswissen schrieb:


> Die Hersteller machen es einem irgendwie nicht leicht, so empfinde ich das zumindest. In Düsseldorf/Köln gibt es auch, sowie ich das gesehen habe, kein richtiges Geschäft, dass sich auf MTB's spezialisiert hat und wo man ein Fahrrad richtig testen kann. Ich habe z.B. kaum Ahnung von der Materie und da mal eine vernünftige Beratung und Test Möglichkeit zu bekommen, scheint mir ein schwieriges Unterfangen zu sein.


Na ja,bei uns kannst du "natürlich" Probe fahren zahlst 35€(werden beim Kauf verrechnet) und 20€ fürs säubern.


----------



## mohlo (24. Mai 2016)

prozesswissen schrieb:


> Die Hersteller machen es einem irgendwie nicht leicht, so empfinde ich das zumindest. In Düsseldorf/Köln gibt es auch, sowie ich das gesehen habe, kein richtiges Geschäft, dass sich auf MTB's spezialisiert hat und wo man ein Fahrrad richtig testen kann. Ich habe z.B. kaum Ahnung von der Materie und da mal eine vernünftige Beratung und Test Möglichkeit zu bekommen, scheint mir ein schwieriges Unterfangen zu sein.



Doch, gibt es. Z.B. hier: http://bikebahnhof.de/leihbikes/


----------



## PolarFox1 (24. Mai 2016)

prozesswissen schrieb:


> Ja danke für die Info, Breuers ist nicht so weit mit dem Auto und wenn man dort mal eine Probefahrt mit den Specialized Bikes absolvieren kann ist das natürlich umso besser. Beim Bike Discount u. bei Canyon sieht es ja eher schlecht mit einer gescheiten Probefahrt aber anderseits sind die 130km bis Koblenz auch nicht so extrem weit weg, über die A3 geht das eigentlich recht zügig. Zumindest könnte ich da schon mal einen Einblick bekommen und im Forum nochmal nachfragen ob das MTB für meine Zwecke geeignet ist.
> Ich recherchiere ja jetzt schon die ein oder andere Stunde im Internet und die Probefahrt Möglichkeiten sind bei den meisten Herstellern eher schlecht als recht (abgesehen von Ausnahmen (Breuers, Festivals usw.)) Aber wenn ich diverse MTB Hersteller vergleiche empfinde ich zumindest die Ausstattungen im Bezug auf das P/L Verhältnis bei Canyon als sehr gut, sofern ich das als Laie beurteilen kann.



Du könntest noch nach Bocholt fahren, Rose Bikecenter.
https://www.rosebikes.de/
Ich glaube die haben ein Ausleih-Programm. Vielleicht da mal nachfragen. Dort kann man leider auch nur auf dem Parkplatz fahren.

Du könntest auch in den Hersteller Foren die Augen offen halten, und die richtigen User suchen, welche in deiner Nähe wohnen. Bei vielen steht zum Glück woher sie kommen. Vielleicht auch in den Lokalforen fragen.


----------



## _todde_ (24. Mai 2016)

prozesswissen schrieb:


> ...
> Vielleicht die Canyon.Base auf Mallorca. Dort kann man Canyon Räder für ca. 30-40€ am Tag leihen.


Da muss man erst nach Mallorca fliegen um Canyon bikes ausgiebig testen / ausleihen zu können  Liebes Canyon Team, das geht doch bestimmt auch in Deutschland 

Allen anderen kann man nur sagen, jeder halbwegs vernünftige MTB Fachhandel bietet Testbikes für um die 60€ pro Tag an. Damit kannst in den Wald, auf deine hometrails, what ever... Und wenn du das Bike dann kaufst, bekommst den Mietpreis gegengerechnet. 
Canyon könnte sich hier in der tat mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## rmaurer (25. Mai 2016)

Ich dachte eigentlich dass die "Rückläufer" in den Kaufpreis bereits voll eingepreist sind - ähnlich dem Risikoaufschlag bei einem Bankkredit, d.h. bei sagen wir 2% Rückläufern zahlen die restlichen 98% der Kunden 102% des Kaufpreises. (Achtung - mathematisch nicht ganz korrekt)

Unter der Annahme dass die dem Kunde gewährte Rückgabemöglichkeit absatzfördernd wirkt und ein Großteil der rückgesendeten Räder selbst mit 20% Abschlag noch weit über dem Einstandspreis und daher mit Gewinn im Outlet verkauft werden können macht da Canyon gar kein schlechtes Geschäft.

Ich denke daher auch das Canyon das Thema Rückgabe in der Praxis durchaus relaxter handhabt als hier im Forum dargestellt, immerhin ist meine Rückgabe bereits statistisch eingepreist und Canyon verdient daran noch einmal etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## petrol (25. Mai 2016)

Guck doch mal bei Alutech. die schicken dir ein Testrad nach Hause.


----------



## filiale (25. Mai 2016)

Die haben aber alle auch höhere Preise als Canyon ! 

Service kostet Geld. Selbst bei Radon gibt es zwar Service Partner, aber die haben auch KEINE Räder, es sei denn zufällig läßt ein Kunde sein neu bestelltes Rad dort hin liefern und man darf sich nach Rücksprache mit dem Kunden mal draufsetzen.


----------



## Chaotixx (25. Mai 2016)

GUck dir mal Transalp24 an.
Haben Testbikes mit denen du richtig fahren darfst. Einzig ob die die Testbikes versenden weiß ich nicht...


----------



## onkeldueres (25. Mai 2016)

Auch wenn man bei uns Probe fahren kann stelle ich den Wert einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt in Zweifel. Was machen denn Kunden die sich ein Rad nach Maß fertigen lassen? Die sitzen auf einem Muster Probe und hängen am Fitting Gerät. Ich fahre seit Jahren Giant und bestell mir meine Bikes lediglich nach Ansicht und modifiziere diverse Kleinigkeiten wie Vorbaulänge wenn nötig nach dem Kauf.


----------



## sun909 (25. Mai 2016)

_todde_ schrieb:


> Da muss man erst nach Mallorca fliegen um Canyon bikes ausgiebig testen / ausleihen zu können  Liebes Canyon Team, das geht doch bestimmt auch in Deutschland
> 
> Allen anderen kann man nur sagen, jeder halbwegs vernünftige MTB Fachhandel bietet Testbikes für um die 60€ pro Tag an. Damit kannst in den Wald, auf deine hometrails, what ever... Und wenn du das Bike dann kaufst, bekommst den Mietpreis gegengerechnet.
> Canyon könnte sich hier in der tat mal eine Scheibe abschneiden.



Gibst doch von Canyon auch in D wie oben verlinkt... Lesen hilft


----------



## denis0082 (25. Mai 2016)

Hier im Forum hat mal jemand berichtet er wäre mit einem Canyon eine "richtige" Tour gefahren und hätte für die dabei entstehenden Gebrauchspuren ~40-50 € zahlen müssen (ich vermute mal für die Reifen und/oder Bremsscheiben). Sofern das der Wahrheit entspricht, wäre es mir das Wert, wenn es wider Erwarten nicht passt.

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen für solche etwaigen Rücksendungen:
- wenn möglich die Probefahrt in einer Sporthalle o. ä. zu machen
- alle Sticker dran lassen
- Vollbremsungen vermeiden
- das Rad vorm Einpacken ausgiebig putzen (im Zweifelsfall auch die Reifen abduschen, egal wie bekloppt das klingt)
- so einpacken wie es bei der Ankunft war

Das mag Overkill sein, aber so hat es bei mir bisher immer geklappt. Das sind auch (nur) Menschen die die Rücksendungen abwickeln. Wenn die gleich sehen, dass sie eine Streber-Rücksendung vor sich haben, gucken die auch nicht mehr so genau hin ist meine Theorie.


----------



## systemgewicht (25. Mai 2016)

onkeldueres schrieb:


> Auch wenn man bei uns Probe fahren kann stelle ich den Wert einer ausgiebigen Probefahrt in Zweifel.  .


Ich auch. 
Ob die Geo grundsätzlich passt kann man durch Vergleich mit vorhandenen Altfahrrädern ermitteln. 
(Wer nicht sollte besser im Laden kaufen)
Für die Feinabstimmung dagegen braucht man mehrere Touren.


----------



## prozesswissen (25. Mai 2016)

PolarFox1 schrieb:


> Du könntest noch nach Bocholt fahren, Rose Bikecenter.
> https://www.rosebikes.de/
> Ich glaube die haben ein Ausleih-Programm. Vielleicht da mal nachfragen. Dort kann man leider auch nur auf dem Parkplatz fahren.
> 
> Du könntest auch in den Hersteller Foren die Augen offen halten, und die richtigen User suchen, welche in deiner Nähe wohnen. Bei vielen steht zum Glück woher sie kommen. Vielleicht auch in den Lokalforen fragen.



Ja, danke für den Tipp! Bei Rose kann man sich sogar die Bikes für ein Wochenende schicken lassen und es testen wie man möchte. Den Preis dafür bekommt man beim Kauf des Fahrrads wieder angerechnet. Also das finde ich mal top und das Bikecenter in Bocholt sieht auch sehr einladend aus.

Bei den Usern in der Nähe ist auch so eine Sache, weil nicht jeder sein Fahrrad für eine Probefahrt verleiht oder auch genau das Bike hat, was einen interessiert.  



petrol schrieb:


> Guck doch mal bei Alutech. die schicken dir ein Testrad nach Hause.



Dort habe ich auch schon geschaut aber nichts passendes gefunden. Ich möchte höchstens 2.000€ für ein Fully (AM) ausgeben weil auch noch alles andere brauche (Helm, Luftpumpe, Handschuhe, Pedale, usw.) und gar nicht weiß, wo die Reise überhaupt hingeht. Ich bin das letzte mal vor 10-12 Jahren mit einem MTB "richtig" gefahren.....



filiale schrieb:


> Die haben aber alle auch höhere Preise als Canyon !



Obwohl nicht viel Ahnung von der Materie habe, kommt mir das jeden Falls auch so vor, wenn ich die Ausstattung der Rookie Bikes so betrachte. Ich glaube da kann man, wenn überhaupt nur die Versender getrennt Händlern vor Ort betrachten. Klar jeder möchte sein Stück vom Kuchen abhaben, dass ist auch verständlich.	



Chaotixx schrieb:


> GUck dir mal Transalp24 an.
> Haben Testbikes mit denen du richtig fahren darfst. Einzig ob die die Testbikes versenden weiß ich nicht...



Die Transalp24 MTB's finde auch gut vom Design und der Ausstattung her gut! Das Konzept scheint auch gut zu sein, weil es eine kleine Manufaktur ist, wo man sicherlich nicht irgendwie als Karteileiche endet, falls man mal ein Problem hat. Nur leider sind die im hohen Norden ansässig, was die Probefahrt ein bisschen schwierig macht.



denis0082 schrieb:


> Hier im Forum hat mal jemand berichtet er wäre mit einem Canyon eine "richtige" Tour gefahren und hätte für die dabei entstehenden Gebrauchspuren ~40-50 € zahlen müssen (ich vermute mal für die Reifen und/oder Bremsscheiben). Sofern das der Wahrheit entspricht, wäre es mir das Wert, wenn es wider Erwarten nicht passt.
> 
> Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen für solche etwaigen Rücksendungen:
> - wenn möglich die Probefahrt in einer Sporthalle o. ä. zu machen
> ...



Ja interessante Theorie, nur hinterher wird das Rad dann doch mal besser geprüft und man bekommt als böse Überraschung auf einmal mehrere Hundert € vom Preis abgezogen, falls man es wieder zurück gegeben möchte. Das ist natürlich schon ein bisschen Risiko behaftet, wenn man ein MTB, im Wald bewegt.	

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
OT:

Das sind MTB's (zumindest von Direktversendern), mit denen ich denke ich mal nicht viel falsch machen kann. Sie kosten alle so um die 2K.... Bei den anderen Händlern vor Ort, muss ich erst noch schauen, was die dort so haben. 

Die AM Einsteiger Fully's die ich nicht schlecht finde, sind z.B.

- Canyon spectral al 5.0
- ROSE GRANITE CHIEF 1 27,5" 2016
- Transalp 27.5er All Mountain Fully Signature II X12


----------



## bimmer1980 (26. Mai 2016)

YT Jeffsy AL
Radon Slide 130-160

Auch Top für das Geld.

Du musst Dir natürlich die Frage stellen, ob du selbst schrauben willst, oder nicht. Denn wenn nicht, kann nen Versenderbike genauso teuer werden wie ein Händlerbike.


----------



## Chaotixx (27. Mai 2016)

Stimmt. Aber frag die einfach mal. Die Antworten schnell und sind freundlich. Von wo bist du denn? 
Guck mal im Unterforum von denen. Einige inklusive mir bieten Probefahrten an..


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glajo (27. Mai 2016)

Wieso bieten Versender nicht einfach die Möglichkeit an, dem Kunden gegen eine pauschale Leihgebühr für einige Tage ein Testbike zu überlassen?  Die Anlieferung / Abholung wäre in der Pauschale enthalten und wird im Fall eines Kaufes wieder gutgeschrieben.


----------



## bastea82 (27. Mai 2016)

Warum wohl. Weil es auch barmherzige Samariter sind die keinen Gewinn manchen wollen und nur kostendeckend arbeiten


----------



## rmaurer (27. Mai 2016)

Glajo schrieb:


> Wieso bieten Versender nicht einfach die Möglichkeit an, dem Kunden gegen eine pauschale Leihgebühr für einige Tage ein Testbike zu überlassen?  Die Anlieferung / Abholung wäre in der Pauschale enthalten und wird im Fall eines Kaufes wieder gutgeschrieben.


Das ist leider im großen Rahmen so nicht durchführbar. Die wenigen zusätzlichen Neukunden die man aufgrund dieses Serviceangebot dazu gewinnt würden den enormen logistischen und finanziellen Aufwand nicht wettmachen.

Stell dir das mal bei Canyon vor. Selbst wenn nur 20-30% der Kunden Testbikes  tatsächlich in Anspruch nehmen wären doch noch immer hunderte wenn nicht tausende Räder in ganz Deutschland unterwegs auf denen sie am Ende der Saison entweder sitzenbleiben oder nur mit satten Rabatten im Outlet verkaufen können, mit dem großen Nachteil das Preisgefüge zu verwässern.

Besser wäre eine Datenbank in der sich bestehende Radbesitzer registrieren können um ihre Räder potentiellen Neukunden gegen eine geringe Aufwandsentschädigung zur Verfügung zu stellen, ähnlich wie Propain das bereits macht.


----------



## Glajo (27. Mai 2016)

Bei einem Massenversender wie Canyon würde die Umsetzung schwierig werden, das stimmt. Schon allein weil aufgrund der Modellvielfalt die Logistik den Rahmen sprengen würde.  Bin aber überzeugt das es, richtig durchdacht, im *hochpreisigen* Segment funktionieren kann und zu mehr Verkäufen führen würde. Der Kunde bekommt das Bike nicht zu den Selbstkosten geliehen, sondern zu einem marktüblichen Verleihpreis, genauso müssen die Logistikkosten des Herstellers mit der Pauschale vollständig gedeckt sein. Dann kostet mich das Bike inkl. Versand halt 250€ fürs Wochendende. Na und? Mach ich nur wenn ich sowieso ernsthaftes Kaufinteresse habe, falls nicht hat der Hersteller immer noch seine Erlöse aus dem Verleihgeschäft.  Voraussetzung fürs Funktionieren ist dass der Anbieter ein vernünftiges Konzept hat und rechnen kann, und nicht einfach mal macht


----------



## fone (27. Mai 2016)

Kannste ja anbieten.
Kauf einfach früh in der Saison ein paar High-End Räder wie Speci S-Works, Santa Cruz, Yeti und ... andere teure Räder >8K € 
und verleih die gewinnbringend


----------



## prozesswissen (27. Mai 2016)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Von wo bist du denn?
> Guck mal im Unterforum von denen. Einige inklusive mir bieten Probefahrten an..



Ich komme aus Hilden, dass liegt zwischen Düsseldorf und Köln.

Das Unterforum muss ich mir mal anschauen, vielleicht ist hier jemand in der Nähe mit einem Rad, dass mich interessiert und mit dem man vielleicht mal eine kleine Runde drehen könnte. Aber ich habe eher den Eindruck, dass die meisten hier im Forum, sehr hochwertige Enduro/Downhill Bikes fahren und die wenigsten ein AM Bike, zumindest kommt es mir so vor.......


----------



## ArnoDUebel (30. März 2021)

Die Lösung des Problems liegt doch auf der Hand.
Einfach mit ausgeschaltetem Motor probefahren, dann werden die gefahrenen Kilometer auch nicht gezählt.


----------

